
Atomic Clocks Make for Longer-Lasting Qubits - jonbaer
https://spectrum.ieee.org/computing/hardware/quantum-computing-atomic-clocks-make-for-longerlasting-qubits
======
ianai
Not sure this makes sense. But I wonder if there is a way to make a quantum
computer that doesn’t rely on collapsing wave functions. Maybe higher up on
the interaction level, like quasiparticles maybe.

~~~
lisper
The physical implementation of a QC is more or less independent of the
abstract theory that underlies it, just as is the case for regular computers.
It just so happens that for regular computers, transistors make a much better
implementation medium than anything else. But you can, in principle, build a
classical computer out of relays, or legos, or wood. Likewise, in the
abstract, anything that you can build a qbit and a quantum gate out of can be
used to make a QC, so you might be able to make one out of quasiparticles, but
it's unlikely to be better than what is being done now (if it were to turn out
to be better that would be a major breakthrough). But no matter what you build
it out of, the only way to get an answer out of it is to make a measurement on
it.

